# Moka Pots. How do you do yours?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After spending the last few days away from my home set up, I've been using a friends Stove top pot and have really enjoyed it.

How do most folk use these?

I filled the coffee chamber completely and then levelled it off. My friends were a fan of using just 2 scoops of coffee and then screwing the whole thing together. Which in my mind wouldn't work, but each to their own.

Also it sparked the debate of starting it off with boiling water or cold?

What grind setting to you tend to go for on a porlex?

Sadly they were using pre ground, but got ok results


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When home in Italy (as per my wifes expert instruction) I heap the coffee which is ground just coarser than for espresso into the basket thentighten the top down which tamps and seals. i tend to go from cold water but when at work I use Boling water to speed things up.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I may have to dig mine out and give it another go.

Do folk like any particular type of beans with theirs? And do they drink the results straight?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I fill the basket up to just above full then I have a little convex tamper that I use to just make the top neat, not really compress it in any way. My grind is usually a little less than aeropress, quite a bit more course then espresso. Always use boiling water in the bottom, there's just no point in using cold. Then the whole thing goes straight into a coffee mug with nothing else and I drink it all to myself.

I love it. I don't care what coffee goes in it. It tends to make anything taste great. Last year I was away at my friends holiday apartment in Majorca and all I had was a moka pot, a big bag of beans in the freezer and a blade grinder. It was still dead nice.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"What grind setting to you tend to go for on a porlex?" Around a turn out from lock up.

Any old beans, or any preground that I am gifted, go into the moka. I always put 19g into my basket (determined though trial & error) & fine tune grind if necessary, but moka brews can taste great even when underextracted in terms of other methods.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can never get a decent extraction when I go from cold because I have a SS pot, if I start with boiling water I find the extraction is much quicker and thus less burnt.

I can never work out the proper grind level for one of these though...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Agreed with boiled water, less contact time on the stove so less of a burnt taste. Also take the pot off the stove after just a few seconds of coffee coming through. The residual heat will finish it off and again, less time on the direct heat so no burnt taste.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

The best tip I've read that transformed my moka pots was to wrap the bottom in a cold wet towel as soon as you take it of the heat. I've altered it to running the bottom under cold water after burning my hand - but it really works.

As for beans my favourites for the moka pot are bailies coffee's 'sweet wonders' they seem to be really suited to the moka ( though sold as an espresso blend.


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a six cup SS version which I use with an induction hob. I have tried using boiling water and different heat setting and found for my taste the basket half filled for a single mug is just right, and fully filled and levelled, no tamp of any sort, works well for two mugs which will need topping up with hot water. I have a stepless grinder and the grind is where you can just feel a slight graininess. I have found cold water on setting 5 works best (range is 1-9 in half steps) . This way the pot is just about filled before it stars spluttering when I remove it from the heat. Obviously too many variables to be much use unless you have the same set up.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is what idle hands can do with a Bialetti.(pity I cant turn a picture the right way up)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thats pretty cool Norry


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I have Bialetti Moka Express in 3, 6, 9 and 12 cup sizes and stopped at the 12-cup. That's very big and I should think that an 18-cup is gigantic. Basically I just throw coffee in the funnel until it's loosely filled and then roughly level it off with the same measuring spoon I used to fill it. I don't go to the trouble of levelling it with, say, the back of a knife. Then run a finger around the rim to clear any grounds, screw on the top and put it over a low heat. When it gurgles it's done.

The problem with starting off with boiling water is the same as using a high heat: It's quicker to brew but you don't get a full pot and a lot of the water decondenses (is that a word?) back into the lower section. Best to start off with cold water and as low a heat that you can cope with.

On cleaning: I don't clean it as such. I just run it under the hot water tap while wearing rubber gloves because it gets hot. I go against Bialetti's recommendations though and dry the threads with a tea towel which keeps the screwing action smooth.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never used detergents on mine either. I tend to use cold water too, I've never really noticed a burnt taste from it when using cold. Holding boiling water in a metal container is asking for a trip to A&E too.

I generally used a Krups burr grinder for it, but I might give it a go with my porlex. I'd guess at 4 clicks from tightest.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm deciding between a Porlex and an electric grinder. My Hario grinds very well on the finest setting but tends to get inconsistent with a coarser grind due to a wobble of the burrs. That problem is sorted by the spring in the Porlex. On electric burr grinders I've been looking at the Krups too and the De Longhi but I like the Bodum due to the anti-static properties of the glass containers. But then if I'm going to go that expensive I could spend £40 more and get the MC2. The problem there is that I don't need an espresso grind so I couldn't really justify the cost. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

HeyNorry!

Very nice DIY !!!!







How is it made? thanks for reply

My Brikka pot is used with espresso grind because I´m to lazy to change the grind on my mill.So I don´t fill up to whole basket,this creates kind of "präinfusion"before it comes to first "zisch". it´s taken from the heat after "first zisch" which is the most important thing to me. enjoy beany


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had Krups GVX2 for years and used it for moka pot and French press.

It's fine for this but not for espresso.

From what I know the Porlex and the Hario hand grinders have pretty much identical burrs. I've not heard about the spring on it helping the wobble. I have found that they are both prone to slip slightly when grinding towards the next click setting. I've found that the best way to remedy this would be rest the setting against the next coarsest bump. I.e if you're grinding on 4 clicks from tightest wind it so that it rests against 5 clicks from tightest (if that makes any sense).

I use a Eureka Mignon for espresso but like majority of step less grinders they are tricky to switch between grind settings for brewed coffee to tend to use the Krups more so this.

I'd have thought the Hario would be more than fine for Moka. I'm not sure how much the Bodum grinders are but you could look at picking up a MC2 on here for around £80-£85 mark.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anthorn, is your Hario the Skerton? My Hario Slim seems to manage a more consistent grind at slightly coarser setting than my Porlex Tall. Though either will work with a moka and produce less powder than a Krups.

If a fine/uneven grind gives too much silt in the cup (but an otherwise good coffee) you can always pour from the pot into an Aeropress, then plunge into the cup. Netphilosopher on the US forums has also suggested an Aeropress filter placed on top of the moka pot basket. I prefer to grind just coarse enough to manage the silt.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes it's the Skerton. No problem at all with a grind on the coarse side of fine for the moka pot but my daughter likes her little cone so that's when we get the inconsistency.More often than not she will use the Tefal blade grinder. I actually bought the Krups GVX2 from Amazon which should come tomorrow. Getting that is more of a family decision because I'm up first in the morning and they want me to grind for everyone. Grinding 6 cups at one time is a bit much for hand grinding. Even though it's a cheap grinder it's should do for us because we don't have espresso at home.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anthorn said:


> Yes it's the Skerton. No problem at all with a grind on the coarse side of fine for the moka pot but my daughter likes her little cone so that's when we get the inconsistency.More often than not she will use the Tefal blade grinder. I actually bought the Krups GVX2 from Amazon which should come tomorrow. Getting that is more of a family decision because I'm up first in the morning and they want me to grind for everyone. Grinding 6 cups at one time is a bit much for hand grinding. Even though it's a cheap grinder it's should do for us because we don't have espresso at home.


That's the reason I keep the Krups as I'd end up with RSI trying to make 6 cups! I have to say its a pretty good grinder for moka, can be be a bit on the noisy side.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> That's the reason I keep the Krups as I'd end up with RDI trying to make 6 cups!


That's the problem. I'm not talking shots either. I estimate a minimum of 10 tablespoons of beans, probably more than that after I got the feedback and complaints. I would end up with a lopsided body after developing just one arm


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Roughly 4.5 grams per 'cup' capacity, grind 2 notches coarser than espresso on the Porlex or 2 macro clicks coarser than espresso on the Vario.

Use cold water, not knowing when water vapour will start to rise and start capturing the aroma, but on a low to mid heat on my electric hob.

When the coffee starts to come through, turn hob down to the lowest setting; when (or, using your skill and judgement, just before) the 'rush' starts, turn the hob off leaving the pot on it.

This is what works for me and produces a superb short, strong, aromatic, non-burnt cup of coffee. I need to dilute it for my wife who prefers a longer drink. YMMV


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Krups GVX2 arrived and got it working as soon as I arrived home from work. My better half had it unpacked ready but hadn't used it and left it for me. I wish she had the same consideration for my special coffee, It's a bit much when I go to my special coffee and find only a few beans in the bottom of the bag. Anyway, I ground 3 cups of Lavazza Qualita Rossa on a 4 notches from Fine setting and my Bialetti Moka Express 3-cup produced strong coffee like I'm used to. But there were a few grounds in the bottom of the moka pot and the 3-cup setting produced a bit too much ground coffee. So in the morning I'll try it on 5 notches from fine and 2-cup quantity and I can't wait to try it on Jailbreak which should be in my hot little hands on Wednesday.

Overall, I'm very pleased with it. There is some minor clumping and a bit of coffee left in the outlet so it's lucky they include a little brush for cleaning. Not as noisy as reviews make it out to be and grind quality is consistent. I wouldn't hazard a guess as to whether it will grind fine enough for Espresso because I don't own an Espresso machine and so I can't test it. But for all other methods it's a steal at £36 from Amazon or Debenhams.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anthorn said:


> Krups GVX2 arrived and got it working as soon as I arrived home from work. My better half had it unpacked ready but hadn't used it and left it for me. I wish she had the same consideration for my special coffee, It's a bit much when I go to my special coffee and find only a few beans in the bottom of the bag. Anyway, I ground 3 cups of Lavazza Qualita Rossa on a 4 notches from Fine setting and my Bialetti Moka Express 3-cup produced strong coffee like I'm used to. But there were a few grounds in the bottom of the moka pot and the 3-cup setting produced a bit too much ground coffee. So in the morning I'll try it on 5 notches from fine and 2-cup quantity and I can't wait to try it on Jailbreak which should be in my hot little hands on Wednesday.
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased with it. There is some minor clumping and a bit of coffee left in the outlet so it's lucky they include a little brush for cleaning. Not as noisy as reviews make it out to be and grind quality is consistent. I wouldn't hazard a guess as to whether it will grind fine enough for Espresso because I don't own an Espresso machine and so I can't test it. But for all other methods it's a steal at £36 from Amazon or Debenhams.


,

Sounds like a good solution to your mokka pot, for a reasonable price. . Have you thought of trying out some of the roasters listed in the beans section for your coffee. They will give you different tastes and experiences, I see you have mentioned that you use pumphreys? Where do you get the lavazza from ? . Someone like Rave or Hasbean or any of the others, will provide you with fresh roasted beans , with a roast date, along with taste notes and suggestions for best brew methods ( espresso , latte, aeropress Etc ), if you know all this already , and if you are getting different stuff , then add some pist to the in your cup thread .The Lavazza , if shop bought though , will have been roasted and sealed more than likely weeks before it get to you . Give it a go , there are tons of other really great suppliers of fresh beans out there , who Strive to deliver freshness and a great Taste in your cup .


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> ,
> 
> Sounds like a good solution to your mokka pot, for a reasonable price. . Have you thought of trying out some of the roasters listed in the beans section for your coffee. They will give you different tastes and experiences, I see you have mentioned that you use pumphreys? Where do you get the lavazza from ? . Someone like Rave or Hasbean or any of the others, will provide you with fresh roasted beans , with a roast date, along with taste notes and suggestions for best brew methods ( espresso , latte, aeropress Etc ), if you know all this already , and if you are getting different stuff , then add some pist to the in your cup thread .The Lavazza , if shop bought though , will have been roasted and sealed more than likely weeks before it get to you . Give it a go , there are tons of other really great suppliers of fresh beans out there , who Strive to deliver freshness and a great Taste in your cup .


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm really just getting into smaller roasters which is mainly the reason for signing up to this forum. I read a lot more than I post. I've already bought from Pumphey's and Has Bean and Rave is next on my list. The Lavazza Qualita Rossa is mainly bought from Tesco when they have the beans or otherwise from Amazon. Amazon looks to be fresher because the use by date is longer. It's really the family house coffee because everyone is used to it and therefore like it and we get two 1 kilo bags a month. The other beverage which is liked is hot chocolate. We have tea of course but don't really drink a lot of it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No worries , a lot of the roasters will do introduction packs , which is a good way to discover different tastes. I'm working my way round a few at the moment. Also looking at different ways of brewing , than espresso , probably a syphon , I had a mokka pot but could never really get on with it unfortunately . Pus our electric cooker is a bit rubbish


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No worries , a lot of the roasters will do introduction packs , which is a good way to discover different tastes. I'm working my way round a few at the moment. Also looking at different ways of brewing , than espresso , probably a syphon , I had a mokka pot but could never really get on with it unfortunately . Pus our electric cooker is a bit rubbish


I have a Coffee Master 5-cup syphon bought on Amazon which is virtually the same as the Hario but a lot cheaper. A bit cumbersome for a quick breakfast but good on the dinner table if you have guests. You can make bad jokes such as, "Don't worry if it explodes, it won't hurt you. Not much anyway." They come with a spirit burner but you can get a mini butane burner which is filled with lighter fuel. I've used Moka pots all my life, my parents used them and so did my grandparents. I can't think of anyone in my extended family who don't have them although not always Bialetti: Sometimes it's Alessi.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm struggling with Jailbreak #6 from Has Bean: The cupping notes says acidity so that's what I was expecting but not really so much. In a 3-cup Moka Express think sour lemon with an aftertaste of petrol. But then Moka Pots don't really cope very well with acidity in a blend. I confirmed the acidity in my new Clever Dripper but I just get the lemon on a medium coarse grind. The sweetness on the label stays there and doesn't really make its way into the coffee. I really wanted to love the Jailbreak but unfortunately it's a dumper. I like coffee with a bite to it but this is really OTT.

I know it's incredible to say but the coffee for the moka which is the standard by which all others are judged is the comparatively cheap Lavazza Red Quality.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The Italian brands preground has been optimised for use in moka pots, so that makes sense I guess.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try updosing in the moka, maybe even a light tamp? Sounds like you are underextracting, you ned to slow the flow down with more resistance. Though, moka pots (in my experience) tend to underextract...as Painty says, less acidic Italian style blends may fare better underextracted, without as much tartness.

In the Clever, it's a waiting game...grind as fine as you can, spoon a little out into a cold cup & taste it before drawing down, you need to be just coarse enough to let the brew drain, it might take a minute, or six...I like to add the water first & gently fold in the grinds, but this can make the process longer and the resulting cup "warm-hot", rather than "hot-hot".


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Jailbreak is really an espresso blend, so might be a bit acidic for moka. I would recommend Rave's Signature blend. the other week I ran out and had to get some stopgap Lavazza - cue loud complaints from my wife about the inferior taste (even through milk and sweetener).


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

If I may offer a thought. I too enjoy a moka pot every now and then - love the smell of coffee it leaves in the whole house! However, remember that the biggest users of these machines are Italians who like medium to well roasted coffees. I don't want to get into the Hasbean good or bad debate - but I would suggest that their roasts are too light for a full bodied cup from the moka. As has also been stated, my Italian friends just filter/moka pre-ground coffees like Lavazza Red or Kimbo Red. I think you just need to go for a good medium to dark roast and also, make sure you have the heat very low!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone get a clean cup from these?

I always get a very dirty thick cup.

Even for under extracted cups.

Not complaining about that, just wondering.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Does anyone get a clean cup from these?
> 
> I always get a very dirty thick cup.
> 
> ...


Grinding coarse enough to hold the dirt back, may increase the level of underextraction. But it will work...for some coffees better than others.

Secondary filter through an Aeropress/drip cone? Netphilosopher's Aeropress filter over the basket trick is worth a shot too?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Grinding coarse enough to hold the dirt back, may increase the level of underextraction. But it will work...for some coffees better than others.
> 
> Secondary filter through an Aeropress/drip cone? Netphilosopher's Aeropress filter over the basket trick is worth a shot too?


I don't mind the dirty cup, I was just wondering if it's normal.

It gives it a thick mouth feel.

On a related note, I have found HB coffee abysmal with mokapot, the beans are just too light and roasted with acidity in mind.

I have always gotten a greenish hued cup with a cut grass smell on the few beans I have tried.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Does anyone get a clean cup from these?
> 
> I always get a very dirty thick cup.
> 
> ...


Are you comparing it with filter? The paper filter not only filters out what we might call the sludge but also the oils and caffeine so you get a clean cup. With a Moka you're getting what we might call raw coffee. But a slightly coarser than espresso fine itself acts like a filter but too fine tends to bung it up and at worst you might find the valve activates. At best you'll get grounds in the pot.

The best way to go is as soon as you get the gurgle cool it down fast. That's not a problem for me because I have an electric hob cooker so I just move it onto a cold hob. When the coffee is done, stir and then leave it settle for a minute and leave a bit in the pot when pouring into the cup. But really you're not going to get a clean cup as you get with filter.

Italians are the same as most other people in that when we come up with a definition and make it pervasive we have a problem because it applies to some and not others. But in general they do like strong coffee but strong doesn't necessarily mean darker roast. The same applies to Italians and Moka pots: When we look at Italian producers what we find is the accent on medium roast destined for home Espresso machines. But the Moka pot is Espresso as it used to be before 1948 when higher pressure was invented. So Espresso blends can be used in Moka pots and are probably the best blends for it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm using a 4 cup bialetti, with massive filter holes. No matter what I do I'll get grounds in the cup or the boiling pan.

But like you say, it's a very raw coffee.

That's the main reason I don't want to use an aeropress filter.

Do you recommend stirring the brew before pouring?

Since I have a 4 cup and I like to drink from a Demi, I was thinking about buying a Hario range server and using that as an intermediary.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I don't mind the dirty cup, I was just wondering if it's normal.
> 
> It gives it a thick mouth feel.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but the solids can detract from the sweetness too. They can give the impression of unusual bitterness...note I say "unusual" how much bitterness you deem acceptable, is up to you.

I would try grinding coarser, maybe tamp the basket lightly to slow the flow.

Some of HB's coffees are superb in the moka, like the Bibi plantation Indian beans. "Cut grass" suggests significant underextraction, not a representative state for any bean. Though Union, for example, may be a better choice, for a more straightforward cup?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I prefer more bitters than acids.

I'll try grinding 5 turns or so coarser and tamping very lightly tomorrow, see what I get.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I nailed the Jailbreak in the Clever Dripper mostly by accident. I went back to basics intending to adjust it from there. So completely missed out the bloom, brewed 26g with a medium grind (12 o'clock on my Krups) for 4 minutes , stirring halfway through. Whammo, nailed it. Difficult to know how to apply that to the Moka though. I'll most likely continue with the Clever Dripper for the Jailbreak.


----------

